# Name suggestions?



## Nightowl (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello, we are having trouble finding a name for a gray tabby that has came into our lives and are looking for suggestions.

We would like to find a name, or word in another language, that describes him in some way.

Some words that describe him:
gray, stray (found him two weeks ago), abandoned (he is too friendly not to have been in a home), dopey (we started calling him that after he got stuck in a tree), curious (or any words related to it), kid (we are calling another stray 'Sundance')...

Below is a picture of him and thanks for any suggestion..


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That's a good looking little cat. You can kind of see a tinge of ornery in his eyes.

I actually like "Kid" - I could see myself calling a cat that.

As for being curious, you could name him George.


----------



## struckers (Oct 2, 2013)

Frolic came to mind. The term "to frolic" always make me think of kitten, though. Same with Mischief. He's precious, btw.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a stunning kitty! It does seem unlikely that he's a stray. Someone could be missing him terribly. Have you checked the lost and found ads, had him checked for a microchip and put up "found" ads?


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 11, 2012)

I wish someone was missing him and that I could find them but no microchip. We called a couple dozen shelters/rescues, trying to find one that would take him in and giving descriptions - I know, at least, a few of them did put them in their lost/found section. I posted in our local lost/found craigslist and the online classifieds of a local newspaper. And we have been keeping our eye on the telephone post people usually put the lost flyers on but no luck.

Kid, I luck others do not.
George, I tend to dislike common people names. When the cat goes out, I might get another 'George' if I call for him - one way to meet neighbors 
Frolic, Others like but it does not roll off my tongue easy.
Mischief, I like (and I put a vote in for Imp) but others are not fond of it.

The strays are at the vet now - I'll let you'll know the name he ends up with.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nightowl said:


> I put a vote in for Imp but others are not fond of it.


Are you a Game of Thrones fan? How about 'Tyrion' instead of Imp, since he is also known as 'the Imp'. Someone else on this forum has a lovely little guy named Tyrion.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

How about - *Vann*

no reason, just because it sounds like it fits his cool self lol


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

He is a lovely looking cat. As he has the beautiful grey and white tabby coat, how about Nimbus like the cloud formation which his coat reminds me of


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Loki is the trickster figure in Norse mythology. 

He's adorable!


----------



## Gandalf&Endor (Jun 9, 2014)

How about Grayson!


----------



## Moochmom (Jun 3, 2014)

We just adopted a little gray kitty and we named him Grover Grayson. Grover because Grover Cleveland is on the $1,000 bill and we figure he'll cost at least that much, and Grayson because he's gray. We just call him Grover though. Congrats on your new kitty.
Here's Grove:


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Nightowl, have you found a name that fits yet?



Moochmom said:


> Grover because Grover Cleveland is on the $1,000 bill and we figure he'll cost at least that much


LOL!! He's adorable - but I hope he won't be expensive!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Lol, Grover is adorable - look at those owl ears! :mrgreen:


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, it's been a few days since the vet visit...hope all went well! Any final decision yet?
I may be late in the game here, but here's a site that has more ideas to choose from:
Naming Your Grey Cat: Name Ideas for Cats with Grey Haircoats - Page 1


----------

